# making sachets



## gingerbellsgifts (Aug 24, 2008)

I want to make some sachets for my drawers and I don't have any orris root to fix the scent.  Is there a substitute that can be found at grocery store?  Corn starch perhaps?
Thank you


----------



## digit (Aug 30, 2008)

You can use rice: http://www.bhg.com/holidays/silky-sachets/  

Check your local craft stores for scent beads and sachet fillers that you can add fragrance to. You may find orris root in the health food section of your grocery store or health food store. And there is always popourri which you can kick up with some FO.

Digit


----------



## gingerbellsgifts (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the reply.  I ended up ordering some natsorb.  I never thought about rice it's a good idea.  Ginger


----------



## puddin1970 (Aug 30, 2008)

*sachet filler*

I use corn cob filler and the aroma beads mix together.  I got that info from another site - and the corn cob filler can be found at pet stores.  I made the mistake of ordering it online and paying shipping then I found out what it was.  HTH.  I make a ton of these - they sell great for me! Have you ever made the ornies? made from the beads? they sell great too!


----------



## gingerbellsgifts (Aug 31, 2008)

What is corn cob filler?  Is it the stuff for lining animal cages?  I have some beautiful Asian fabric I am going to use for the sachets I want them to smell as good as they look.  Thank you for your reply.  Ginger


----------



## Woodi (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought some of that cob filler at Canadian Tire, or maybe it was Home Hardware (the stores are side by side here), in the garden section. It was organic, so even better. It works very well as sachet material....holds scent for a very long time, looks and smells great.


----------



## puddin1970 (Aug 31, 2008)

*sachets*

To be honest I think its for small animals.. ferrets, rabbits, etc.. but I am not 100% sure.  Its nice cause it does soak up all the scent.  Then mixed with the beads - its lasts longer.  If you google it - then you can see what it looks like - so you know exactly what you are buying.  I have had one in my car that I made up - for me to sample and its has been months and its still strong as ever! I love the stuff.  Then if you color the beads and you want to use the white organza bags - that will add some color.  I make a few different colors and scents.. That - and the sink refreshener and the carpet freshener are my best sellers.  I also make the ornaments from the beads - ever done those? use cook them in metal cookie cutters.  That way you can have a ton of shapes/colors/scents.  Let me know if you want any more info on any of them - be glad to share my info with ya!


----------



## mare61 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've seen those ornaments before. I would love to make them. But what about the smell in the oven. I do a lot of baking as well and I wouldn't want my bread  or cookies smelling like roses


----------



## puddin1970 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Sachets*

They wont make your stove smell at all.  But I was like you and I was concerned - so at first I used my toaster oven to make them.  You could also do that - just to make sure.  After I made a few and wanted to make more at one time - I gave up the toaster oven and went to the regular oven.  HTH


----------

